# Northeastern vine supply



## BDH (May 3, 2016)

I'm sure they're busy this time of year but does anyone have any luck contacting this company? I've tried phone and email several times to get a ship date, no luck.


----------



## havlikn (May 3, 2016)

Did you try emailing. Andy is really good to work with and I assume they are swamped. I have had luck calling early in the am


----------



## barbiek (May 3, 2016)

Try to Dell Schott [email protected] that's the contact I have emailed back and forth with northeastern vine company with no problems. I have some petite Pearl vines arriving soon


----------



## barbiek (May 3, 2016)

BDH any luck using the email I gave you?


----------



## BDH (May 4, 2016)

That email address is for a different vineyard, but I was able to get ahold of northeastern vine supply


----------



## barbiek (May 7, 2016)

Is the one you were trying to reach Beavens Creek nursery?


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2016)

Since he said Northeastern Vine Supply I doubt it. He also said he was able to contact them after a while.


----------



## barbiek (May 8, 2016)

Oh I see the problem I had ordered from both of them


----------

